# Temperatursensor auswählen mit Multiplexer?



## sashluc (28 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und ebenso unerfahren im Umgang mit dem Thema SPS.
Jedoch bin ich wirklich begeistert was man mit solch einer Steuerung alles anfangen kann.

Ich möchte mit Hilfe einer PC basierenden Steuerung (Siemens WinAC Basis 4.0) eine 

Solarthermieanlage
Heizungsanlage
Photovoltaikanlage 

steuern. Für die Steuerung benötige ich ca. 
20 analoge Eingangssignale (hauptsächlich Temperatursensor Pt100 od. Pt1000)
20 digitale Eingangssignale (Winkel od. Seilzugsensoren, Durchflussmesser, Spannungsmesser)

Anzusteuern sind:
4 Umschaltventile (EIN/AUS) 220V-5W-0,04A
4 Mischerventile  (Strömstöße 0-140s) 220V-5W-0,04A
8 Umwälzpumpen 220V-(60 W - 250 W)
14 Getriebemotoren über Frequenzumrichter 220V-300W

Siemens hat vorgeschlagen eine Schnittstellenkarte im PC für Profibus und eine ET200M zu nehmen – (diese kann aber nur 8 Module aufnehmen).
Nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand würde ich mich eher für eine ET200S entscheiden, da diese mit bis zu 64 Modulen erweiterbar ist.
Preislich sind die beiden Varianten fast gleich.

Wie würdet Ihr entscheiden?

Das Zweite Problem ist, die Analogeingabe etwas effizienter zu gestalten, (weil die AE Module das teuerste an der ganzen Sache ist). 
Ich bin kein Elektroniker aber habe hier im Forum schon so etwas ähnliches gelesen, jedoch leider nicht bis ins kleinste Detail verstanden.

Ich stelle mir vor, dass man mit einem Multiplexer (z.B. 2-MUX) jeweils 4 Temperatursensoren auf einen Analogeingang schalten kann?!
Dazu bräuchte man dann sicherlich pro Analogeingang noch 2 Digitalausgänge um den Multiplexer schalten zu können??





Kann man das so machen oder ist das quatsch?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## volker (28 Januar 2006)

das kannst du ruhig machen. bei so einer anlage kommt es ja nicht auf ein paar sekunden bei der temp an.

grundsätzlich kannst du so vorgehen. 

ausgang1 ansteuern, der relais1 (=fühler1) schaltet. fühler1 wird zur ao 'durchgestellt'
einen moment warten (übern daumen->1sek) den wert einlesen und an die stelle für fühler1 (z.b. db10.dbd10) speichern.

ausgang2 ansteuern, der relais2 (=fühler2) schaltet. fühler2 wird zur ao 'durchgestellt'
einen moment warten (übern daumen->1sek) den wert einlesen und an die stelle für fühler2 (z.b. db10.dbd14) speichern.

usw.
und von vorn

wenn alle werte eingelesen wurden. alle relevanten daten in einen arbeits-db kopieren.

die steuerung arbeitet mit den daten des arbeits-db.


----------



## Markus (28 Januar 2006)

wieso eine pc-basierte steuerung?
wäre eine hw-sps nicht ausreichend bzw. stabiler/pflegeleichter?


ansonsten wären noch komponeten von beckhoff denkbar.

entweder das koplette system, oder nur die perepherie.

also an die profibuskarte von siemens kommt ein buskoppler von beckhoff und auf den packst du die gewünschten e/a...

(ggf. mehrere buskoppler um besser zu dezentralisieren)

die e/a module von beckhoff sind wesentlich flexibler und günstiger als die von siemens. auserdem sind die wandlungszeiten schneller, aber das wäre bei dir egal...


----------



## sashluc (28 Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen und guten Antworten. 

Ich habe mich für eine PC basierende Steuerung entschieden, weil diese scheinbar am günstigsten / flexibelsten ist. WinAC Basis kann ich relalativ günstig erwerben. (Das ist günstiger als eine S7 300 CPU 313C) Ich brauche also nur noch die Schnittstellenkarte und die dezentrale Peripherie.

Als Schnittstellenkarte wollte ich das nur halb so teure "Beckhoff PCI-Profibus Interface FC3101" nehmen.
Mit den anderen Komponenten von Beckhoff hab ich mich leider noch nicht beschäftigt.

@volker
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Vielleicht könntest Du mir noch einen Tipp geben, welcher Multiplexer für meine Aufgabe am besten geeignet ist?
Ich möchte gerne die Pt1000 Temperaturfühler mit 4 Leitern nehmen. 
Sind die durch den MUX geschleiften Analogwerte mit den Ausgangswerten identisch oder verändern sich diese?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo sashluc,

Der Einsatz einer Beckhoff-Anschaltung bietet sich hier sehr gut an. Für deine Ventile und Mischer gibt es preiswerte Triac-Module und für deine Pumpen Relaismodule mit Handbedienebene. Mit beiden Modulen kannst du die Netzspannung direkt schalten.

Zur Temperaturmessung mit PT1000 (nicht PT100!) kannst du einen bzw. zwei 16fach-Multiplexer von RINCK einsetzen, in Verbindung mit der Beckhoff KL3202-0028 (Klimabereich). Diese Klemme hat zwei Kanäle an welche du jeweils einen MUX anschließen kannst. Zur Adressierung der MUX benötigst du nur 4 digitale Ausgänge. Die Disable-Signale der MUX müssen in diesem Falle nicht beschaltet werden, da beide MUX pararell arbeiten. Die KL3202 mit Klimabereich gibt es nur zweikanalig. Bei deinen 20 Temperaturkanälen kommst du mit zwei dieser MUX preiswerter als mit Relais! Sie arbeiten kontaktlos und du hast noch jede Menge Reserve.

siehe auch (mit links zu Herstellern):
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2855&highlight=kl3202

Über dem MUX hat man einen Verlust, der sich in der Anwendung mit PT1000 mit ca. -6°C bemerkbar macht. Aus diesem Grund verbietet sich die Verwendung von PT100, der Messbereich würde sich zu stark verschieben. Nicht benötigte Eingänge kann man mit Präzisionswiderständen beschalten, um den genauen Messfehler zu ermitteln. Diesen kann man dann im Programm korrigieren. Die Klemme liefert außerdem Meldungen zur Bereichsüber- und Unterschreitung, die man im Programm ebenfalls jeden der insgesamt 32 Kanäle zuordnen kann.

Vierleiteranschluss ist hier jedoch nicht möglich. Ich denke, bei PT1000 ist Vierleiter auch nicht notwendig.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Zottel (7 Februar 2006)

Etwas ähnliches haben wir hier schon mal diskutiert.

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4409&highlight=thermoelemente+relais

Nebenbei: Thermoelemente kannst du dir einfach aus Draht des entsprechenden Materials (gibt's als Meterware) selbst fertigen. Die Klemmen 331x von Beckhoff machen dir die Vergleichsstelle und Linearisierung und lösen Zehntelgrad auf.


----------



## sashluc (13 Februar 2006)

*Vielen Dank*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps und Antworten.

Das ist genau das, wonach ich gesucht habe.


----------

